#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Εξόντωση των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών μηχανικών

## CFAK

Την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή, αναμένεται να ψηφιστεί το πολυνομοσχέδιο, διατάξεις του οποίου, διαβάσαμε στο διαδίκτυο.

Όσοι έχουν μπει σε ρύθμιση 100 δόσεων, θα επιβαρυνθούν με επιπλέον επιτόκιο ή και με επιβάρυνση της ελάχιστης δόσης.
Όσοι έκαναν αίτηση για μικρότερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία, χάνουν και αυτή την ευνοϊκή ρύθμιση.

Μας έχουν κηρύξει πόλεμο και εμείς τους κοιτάμε.
Βέβαια ο λαός αποφάσισε πρόσφατα.....

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Xάρης

Είμαστε θλιβερή μειοψηφία.

Οι πελάτες των κομμάτων, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, συνταξιούχοι και κρατικοδίαιτοι επιχειρηματίες/ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή εν γένει βολεμένοι με το υφιστάμενο σύστημα, αποτελούν την πλειοψηφία.
Για να επιβιώσουν θα μας πιουν όλο το αίμα.

Οι λύσεις που βλέπω για εμάς είναι οδυνηρές.
1) μετανάστευση,
2) διαγραφή από ΤΕΕ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και λειτουργία εκτός συστήματος

----------


## ISMINI_82

Ο ιδιος ο πρωθυπουργος της χωρας ειναι μηχανικος και ο ιδιος.Ηθελα να ηξερα δεν μπαινει ποτε κανα βραδυ σε κανενα απο τα forum των μηχανικων να δει σε τι καταστασεις μας εχουν οδηγησει? 

Χαρη το αιμα μας το ηπιαν ηδη.Αλλο δεν υπαρχει......
Η μεταναστευση για μενα δεν ειναι λυση.Δεν θα με διωξει κανενας απο το σπιτι μου.
Ουτε η διαγραφη ειναι λυση.Δηλαδη δεν θα παρουμε εμεις γιατι καποιοι το θελουν συνταξη?Και δεν θα εχουμε υγειονομικη περιθαλψη?

Απλα οσο επαναστατικο και αν ακουγεται νομιζω οτι για ολους μας ηρθε η ωρα των μεγαλων αποφασεων-πραξεων που δεν παιρνονται πισω απο πληκτρολογια και απο τις πολυθρονες των γραφειων.

----------


## CFAK

*Ismini_82* συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Πράξη, όχι επαναστατικές μπαρούφες, αλλά γενική απεργία απαιτείται κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Δυο βδομάδες να παγώσουν όλα και θα δεις ότι η άρχουσα τάξη θα ψάξει να μας βρει και να δεχθεί τα αυτονόητα.
Επιτέλους να εφαρμοστεί το Σύνταγμα που μιλά για ισότητα για όλους.

Έχουμε αφήσει να θεωρείται από όλους αυτονόητος ο αγώνας για τη διατήρηση άδικων προνομίων συγκεκριμένων κοινωνικών τάξεων και από την άλλη να είναι αδιανόητη η διεκδίκηση αυτονόητων δικαιωμάτων αποκλεισμένων ομάδων.

Έχουμε απέναντί μας όλους αυτούς που, όταν εμείς δουλεύουμε για να ζήσουμε και να προκόψουμε, αυτοί κάνουν αυτό το οποίο μόνο ξέρουν, να διατηρούν και να διεκδικούν προνόμια.

----------


## Xάρης

Σε τι είδους πράξεις αναφέρεσαι Ισμήνη;

CFAK, δεν ξέρω πώς φαντάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να οργανωθεί μια τέτοια "απεργία" όταν:
α) δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στο παρελθόν, 
β) ακόμα και όταν το ΤΕΕ θέλησε να αντισταθεί κλείνοντας το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του τότε Ν.4014/11, η κυβέρνηση νομοθέτησε και ξεπέρασε τον σκόπελο,
γ) πάντα βρίσκονται αρκετοί απεργοσπάστες ώστε να μην έχει αποτέλεσμα η απεργία και αυτοί να μεγιστοποιήσουν τα κέρδη τους την περίοδο που οι άλλοι απεργούν,
δ) υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί στα όρια της εξαθλίωσης αν όχι και παρακάτω που δεν μπορούν να απεργήσουν γιατί δεν έχουν πλάτες, δεν έχουν αποταμιεύσεις,
ε) συνάδελφοι που απασχολούν προσωπικό τι θα κάνουν, δεν θα το πληρώνουν;
στ) από πού ακριβώς θα λείψουν στην κοινωνία οι απεργούντες μηχανικοί όταν στην αγορά δεν κινείται σχεδόν τίποτα; 
ζ) είδες τι γίνεται στον τομέα των "πιστοποιήσεων" των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη
α) Δεν είμαι ονειροπόλος, δεν βλέπω να γίνεται σύντομα κάτι τέτοιο. Η γενική απεργία θα γίνει όταν πραγματικά εξαθλιωθούμε και εμείς που απλώς εχουμε χαμηλότερο βιοτικό επίπεδο σε σχέση με το παρελθόν. Στην πραγματικότητα απέχουμε πολύ ακόμα από τον πραγματικό πάτο.
β) Σωστό, γιατί οι συμβολαιογράφοι σκέφτηκαν το καλό του κλάδου τους μόνο. Μιλάω για πανκλαδική απεργία.
γ) Σωστό και αυτό. Είναι ανθρώπινο η προσωπική επιβίωση να είναι ιεραρχικά πάνω από το γενικό καλό. Πλησιάζουμε όμως σε μια εποχή όπου οι περισσότεροι δεν θα έχουμε τίποτα να χάσουμε.
δ) Σε πραγματική εξαθλίωση λίγοι συνάδελφοι έχουν περιέλθει.
ε) Για δύο βδομάδες μίλησα. Υπάρχει κόσμος που έχει να πληρωθεί 6 μήνες.
στ) Σωστό, για αυτό λέω για πανκλαδική απεργία.
ζ) Νομίζω το παράδειγμα ειναι υπερ αυτών που λέω. Η έλλειψη πόρων εμπόδισε το πλήθος τον μηχανικών να πιστοποιηθεί, άρα η όλη λογική των επ' αμοιβη μητρώων δε λειτούργησε.

Δεν είναι παραγωγικό απλώς να παραπονιόμαστε. Ακούς ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν σε γνωστό παιχνιδάδικο να παραπονιούνται για τις συνθήκες και τους μισθούς και απο την άλλη οι συγγενείς τους, οι φίλοι τους ακόμα και οι ίδιοι προστρέχουν εκεί για αγορές. Έτσι δε διορθώνεται τίποτα..Αν ο καθένας κάνει την αντίστασή του στο περιβάλλον του, ο συνολικός στόχος της επίτευξης δικαιώτερων εργασιακών συνθηκών θα γίνει πράγματικότητα..

----------


## asak

Καιρός είναι να αντισταθούμε μέσω του συλλογικού μας οργάνου το ΤΕΕ. Και η αντίσταση πρέπει να γίνει από τη βάση. Πρέπει πρώτα να εξυγιάνουμε τον εκπρόσωπό μας ΤΕΕ και ύστερα να παραπανιόμαστε για τις αποφάσεις της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης.
 Δυστυχώς  η αδιαφορία των συναδέλφων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών να μη συμμετέχουν στις εκλογές ή ακόμα κι αν συμμετείχαν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια στήριζαν άθελά τους τα επιεικώς απαράδεκτα κυβερνητικά καθεστώτα έχει καταστήσει τελικά το ΤΕΕ  ένα χειραγωγούμενο μέσο προπαγάνδας των κυβερνώντων κομμάτων είτε αυτά είναι στην εξουσία είτε στην αντιπολίτευση, με ανταπόδωση η οποία περιορίζεται στα πρόσωπα του προεδρείου και μόνο. Κανένας εκπρόσωπος του ΤΕΕ δεν ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για τα μέλη του  παρά μόνο για τη δική του προβολή και εξασφάλιση προσωπικών συμφερόντων. Είναι νομίζω γνωστά σε όλους οι πρόσφατες πολιτικές εξελίξεις.
Συμφωνώ πάντως να αντιστεκόμαστε όσο μπορούμε κατα μονάδες, πιθανόν και να καταφέρουμε κάτι, (η αντίσταση των συναδέλφων στη μη συμμετοχή τους στις εξευτελιστικές εξετάσεις των ΕΕ οι οποίες θίγουν πρωτίστως την επιστημονική μας ιδιότητα, είναι ένα παράδειγμα για το τι μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε) πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν είναι η λύση.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Συνάδελφοι τι γίνεται?
Απο ότι βλέπω (και εγώ μέσα) , καθόμαστε και κοιταζόμαστε , σωστά?

----------


## Xάρης

Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν είχα δημοσιοποιήσει κάποιες σκέψεις μου για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να μειωθούν τα ασφάλιστρα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*.

Από τότε αλλάξαμε κυβέρνηση, είχαμε την για 1η φορά αριστερά, την για 2η φορά αριστερά, νέο πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ, δεξιό αυτή τη φορά και πλήθος συμβατικών προτάσεων και τρόπων πίεσης για τη μείωση των εισφορών.

Είναι ίσως καιρός να εξετάσουμε άλλους, διαφορετικούς, ριζοσπαστικούς και αντισυμβατικούς τρόπους σκέψης και αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος.
Ένας συνάδελφος, ο George Stavrakis παλεύει να αναζωπυρώσει τη φωτιά που προ έτους προσπάθησα ανεπιτυχώς να ανάψω.
Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να διαβάσουν το σχετικό θέμα στην ομάδα ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στο facebook.

----------

